# Is This A Good Setup? (safe)



## Vapourshark (11/7/14)

I am thinking of buying this. Is it a good setup? Is the batteries ok?
From vapeking:

Nemesis clone
Kangertech aerotank mega
3x AW 18350 3.7v 700Mah button top imr replica
Nitecore I2 intellicharger

Is it the correct batteries? 
I like it in 18350 mode.
Is the charge ok?
Will it with the Aerotank mega tank be a big difference than my setup now? (Evod vv battery with mpt3)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (11/7/14)

i would go with a Efeset 18650.
The Kangertech aerotank mega is amazing and it has great reviews.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapourshark (11/7/14)

I will most likely get a 18650 battery but like the nemesis in 18350 mode.


----------



## MarkK (11/7/14)

It is nice and small but you do end up changing out the batterys. I end up changing twice a day in 18350 mode (by my vape habits, no chain vaping. Just a few toots when i need it )

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

Vapourshark said:


> I am thinking of buying this. Is it a good setup? Is the batteries ok?
> From vapeking:
> 
> Nemesis clone
> ...


Those batteries are replicas/fakes, but some members use them and are quite satisfied. The Aerotank Mega imo opinion is not as good as the mPT3. Remember that on the Nemesis you will not be able to regulate the power. You will start off at 4.2 V and go lower as the battery drains - that might not be as satisfying as with you VV battery. Maybe consider getting a dripper or rebuildable tank with the Nemesis, which of course also requires wire for coil building (consider 28 gauge) and wicking material (consider cotton). The I2 charger is a good charger.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Alex (11/7/14)

If you like the smaller batteries, consider the 18490/18500. I've been using them for the last week in my nemi with an IGO-L dripper. The size of the nemesis in 18500 mode is exactly the same height as a REO mini. And it just feels so much better than 18650 mode.

I agree with @Andre about the dripper, it's a great way to get into building your own coils, and the whole hobby side of things. Which is actually a great way of keeping you excited about vaping. I have more fun playing around with stuff than I do vaping. Oh, and you'll need an ohm meter too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Evil (12/7/14)

The efest 18350's are much better to go for but if you on a strict budget then the fake AW's are fine just don't go too low on the ohms. 

I use mine but my coils that I use with them are normally at around 1-1.5 ohm range. 

I use my 2600mah 35A efest 18650 for sub ohm coils.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

